# Some ATV pictures



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know you guys are bored and I figured i'd post these on the atv forum for you to enjoy! 
the 2006 Grizzly 660 w/ 27" Mudlite XTR's was mine, theres an 07 AC 500 w/ 26x12 Mudlites, and 2006 Big Bear.

There's one more riding pic in my work thread if anyone cares to look.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

A few more, some water wheelies!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Some other shots.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

At the cottage


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Up on the mountain called Wolf Lake


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome pics!! Looks like a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you sir! Yeah it certainly is a beautiful place, love riding there. Too many roads though, I wish there was less pavement riding to get everywhere.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures, it looks like a lot of fun. I like that Arctic Cat.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't mind the AC, the 12 inches of clearance is nice, and the built in receiver. Thats where I stop liking it, the power isn't the strongest, and the ergonomics are brutal. Its like riding a brick and you sit too far forward and too high. It has been really reliable though. Overall I liked my Grizz much more.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey Smokey what kind of hand guards are on those bikes? The guys I ride with and myself all want to get a pair but are concerned with the fit of them. Do they affect braking or the engagement of the parking brake?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

My Grizzly I believe had Powermadd guards. They were a little tricky to fit them on the bar just right, because of the break cylinder and the gas, and the levers. But they don't affect the function of any of them. They also have a guard that is removable to let air through. The powermadd's aren't large like the one on the Arctic Cat though, I believe those ones are the Arctic Cat branded ones. They are larger and provide less of a look but more protection. Hope that helps?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

That helps for sure thanks. I will look up that brand and see if they make them for my bike.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Why would you wear waders and stand on the quad it is only water


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

he needs to keep the front up and have you ever heard of cold water?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

The problem with that hole is it drops down quickly and its tough to keep the front end up, so you have to stand on the racks to get it up before you drop into the hole.Or else you'll drop down and the intake under the front rack sucks in the water. We don't have snorkels so its a technique. Also he had a hole somewhere in his waders and the water was cold. I wish we got pictures of th deepest parts of it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah I heard of cold water I deal with it but agree keeping air intake out of water


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Love my xrt's 28" haven't hardly wore over 4 years when we get some snow I'll get some pics!


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have nothing but good things to say about my XTR's, the are awesome, they wear amazing and I did a ton of road riding on those things. They performed better than my friends Mudlites of Executioners in all types of riding, (trails rocks mud.) 
I did have a few small holes in them that I never plugged but they were slow leaks probably due to my own fault. 

I bought that with 39 miles on it, it was an 06. I drove it for a little over a year nearly everydayfor landscaping, recreation, plowing, hauling trailers, and going to the cottage and put 1500 miles on it. It overheated once when the rad was plugged up and I didn't clean it, in super hot weather after riding A LOT! And the front diff seal went and I had to take it apart to replace it, and I did the battery twice (once when I got it and before I sold it) I also replaced the winch once because of plowing stress. It never left me stranded, and that thing plowed through some stuff, in some deep water. I sold it for a few hundred less than I paid for it. I'd buy another in a second. 

I'm looking for a TRX 400 or a 400 ex now, my riding buddies have taken a turn for that. So I'm going to follow. We'll be back on the big atv's again though.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

I must have 6000 km on mine and I will put them up against any other tire new or used except new xtr's


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Now they obviously don't have much of a comparison to a dedicated mud tire in the mud, like an outlaw or a silver back. But all around for an all-terrain tire, they are the best. Terracross or a Big horn couldn't come close!


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

SmokeyBacon;1429925 said:


> Now they obviously don't have much of a comparison to a dedicated mud tire in the mud, like an outlaw or a silver back. But all around for an all-terrain tire, they are the best. Terracross or a Big horn couldn't come close!


It that why my friends brute with 26" XTR has a crapload of plugs in his and I have none? 
Or why his machine needs 4wd in the snow to keep um with me in 2wd?

The XTR's are a great tire for more mud oriented trail riding, but not the best out there, sorry.

They have weak Sidewalls for rocky trails/Mtn's round here.

No looking to start crapfest, but it is well known and documented that the Bighorns are the best AT tire out there, hell look how many people have copied them.

The Terra's are right behind the Horns, followed by the Zilla's...its all over the other ATV Forums

Both quads are 06/07 Brute 750's fwiw.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess I am comparing them as a mud oriented tire as you mentioned, because that is mostly what I do. Maybe I should have mentioned that, I've heard the sidewalls were weak but I never had holes in mine, it was all the base of the tire. I've been thoroughly pleased with mine for sure.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I found these from plowing last winter, I wish I didn't have the 48" plow, too small. It came with it when I bought it though.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Going to look at this little guy tomorrow!


----------

